# magic knot



## ruth piercy (Sep 17, 2011)

just wondering if any one has tried jane's magic knot i did the russian join but i loved the magic knot join. i think jane is genius in doing this knot it is magical i was taught not to have knots or joins in knitting BUT there is no weaving in at the end.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a little skeptical - doesn't seem like it could possibly not be in danger of coming apart with washing, etc, but if it truly does work, it would be great. I'd also be interested to know if anyone has used it.
Jan


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's a tutorial http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the tutorial. I'd love to try this, but am not too sure if it will hold. Has anyone tried this? :?:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I read to go over, under and through twice with each yarn end (surgeon's knot) and then pull the knots together and trim. I also heard someone say they don't trim quite as short and that it still does not show. I think this is the same knot sometimes used on leather cord for a necklace. You can pull the cord on either side of the knots to 'open' it so it fits over your head and then pull again to make your necklace as long or short as you want it. It is 'hippy' looking, lol. Very interesting to use in knitting. But if you are changing colors I don't know that you could figure exactly where to put the knot if you need the color change in a specific spot. But for the same color yarn it would work. It holds on the leather cords......I don't know about yarn that will be washed.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Ooops, I just googled surgeon's knot and that is not what this is. It is a sliding knot....in making a necklace they wrap the cord so that it looks prettier.


----------



## MAGGIE01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have recently been using the magic knot, having seen the video, it is so simple and very effective and it does not show through the knitting and no ends to tie in. I have not had one come open at all and believe me, I really tug at it to make sure. I have made all sorts of items recently and this has been brilliant. This is now my preferred method of joining wool together.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I have tried the magic knot several times in my prayer shawl knitting. It stays tight, but I don't know how it will hold up in the wash. Has anyone out there washed items containing the magic knot? Would love to hear from you before I continue to use it. It is certainly the easiest join I have come across.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

The issue of holding in a wash s a fair question as knots tend to relax in water. I don't know.


----------



## Carin (May 25, 2012)

I'm brand new to the forum and am looking forward to trying it but what is a Russian join?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I added the link to my favorite bar for use later. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Carin said:


> I'm brand new to the forum and am looking forward to trying it but what is a Russian join?


Here's a link to a video tutorial: 




Jan


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

I have used the knot on a dishcloth. To test the knot I pulled on it and the yarn broke, but the knot held.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I have been using this for several weeks and it really works,you can not pull it apart but don't know after washing .


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I am amazed (not sure why) how many new things I learn about knitting on this site every day! I thought I was an experienced knitter - have knitted for 55+ years, but, I honestly learn something here daily. Sometimes it makes my brain feel like it might explode, but I keep coming back!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you think it (magic knot) would work with cotton yarn


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I've used it with cotton. The knot is a little larger but it stays knotted when you pull on it if you do it correctly .


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, wow! I've been doing the Russian join but it is not nearly as easy as this one appears to be. Three cheers for Jane.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've added that to my list...Will try it when Ihave to join on my current WIP. Love not have to weave in ends...


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> Here's a tutorial http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


I used the magic knot in my last project and it truly does disappear into your work. It is easy to do if you watch the above tutorial. I love not having to deal with weaving in the ends. I used 5 skeins of yarn in my last project so appreciated the magic knot. I have not washed the project yet so don't know how it will hold up in the wash. Certainly does a great job otherwise. It is like magic!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

ruth piercy said:


> just wondering if any one has tried jane's magic knot i did the russian join but i loved the magic knot join. i think jane is genius in doing this knot it is magical i was taught not to have knots or joins in knitting BUT there is no weaving in at the end.


Wow, this is really great - I just tried it. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I use this method all the time, and I love it!


----------



## akh1149 (May 3, 2012)

I watched the video and I like the magic knot better then the Russian join.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm very intrigues by this and can't wait to try it.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm a believer!!!


----------



## bwheel319 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have tried the magic knot and it really does disappear, but I too have not washed my item yet. I did find another knot that I have been experimenting with too. It's called the Weaver's Knot. Two different tutorials: http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Weaver%27s_Knot and


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, this can't be true; it simply can't work! It just can't! DECADES of knitting "education" and "brainwashing" and "indoctrination" and "learning" can't get thrown away this easily, in one fell swoop.

Can it?

_CAN IT?_

Man, as I read thru the thread, I could feel my head wanting to explore...preparing to explode.

I'll have to try it myself, but -- the cutting off of the tails has me just, well, tied up in knots.

I REALLY want this to work.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

bwheel319 said:


> I have tried the magic knot and it really does disappear, but I too have not washed my item yet. I did find another knot that I have been experimenting with too. It's called the Weaver's Knot. Two different tutorials: http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Weaver%27s_Knot and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Found out about this half way through a crochet skirt and wished I had seen it sooner. After weaving all the previous ends, I did wash and block the skirt, my daughter wore it a few days later and no problems so far. Fingers crossed.
I am using it in everything now!
Edit: I used DK weight Shine from KnitPicks, which is 60% cotton, 40% modal.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Here's a tutorial http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


This link takes me to the "magic loop"!

What am I missing?


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

immunurse said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a tutorial http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html
> ...


Scroll down, it's the 3rd one down


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the links re "the magic knot" and "the Weaver's knot". I will try them both.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Me Too!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

immunurse said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a tutorial http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html
> ...


scroll down to the 4th video.....it threw me at first, too.
V


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

THAT IS A WONDERFUL WAY TO BRING IN NEW YARNS THANKS SO MUCH MJ


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

why would ypou nknot your yarn when if you lay the ends together as in the video and then just knit one or two stitches with the yarns together- then drop everything but your working yarn and at the last cut off all your loose ends?/


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

i knit christmas stockings and change colors a lot, is there a way to get the knot exactly where you want it. I hate weaving in all of the loose ends.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

donmaur said:


> why would you knot your yarn when if you lay the ends together as in the video and then just knit one or two stitches with the yarns together- then drop everything but your working yarn and at the last cut off all your loose ends?/


My thoughts exactly! Well, almost. I double the same color back on itself and work over the doubled yarn for a few stitches on each side of the join. I've never had a join work its way open in use or the laundry.

I assume other methods work, but I've a phobia of knots in my knitting or crochet. I won't even begin my cast-on with a slip-knot!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i like the magic knot, thats how i join my yarn!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I like this. It seems a whole lot easier and less fussy than the Russian join.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is the link to uTube to see the Russian Join. I don't trust knots of any kind in apparel. I work too long on my projects to have a knot ruin them by coming apart, thank you. The so-called "Magic Knot" might, and I say might work in a piece to be framed and never touched again, but as I said....








Carin said:


> I'm brand new to the forum and am looking forward to trying it but what is a Russian join?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> > why would you knot your yarn when if you lay the ends together as in the video and then just knit one or two stitches with the yarns together- then drop everything but your working yarn and at the last cut off all your loose ends?/
> ...


 In that case, Jessica-Jean, may I ask just how you begin your cast-on, especially if you are using the "long tail" method?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning everyone! What a wealth of information I always find here. Who woulda thunk that a knot is not a knot when joining the yarns? What great ideas: the braided join, the double knot and the weavers' knot! I just have to remember now to try them when I'm working on something. Thanks to everyone for such neat ideas and Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

The magic knot is wonderful when using lace yarn. You never see the knot. I have used it many times and it hasn't washed or worn out.


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

Some yarn just doesn't adapt to the braided method so I have been using the magic knot. I love it! It works very effectively with lace or other thin yarn.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Scroll down to Magic Knot.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you think it would work on the more slippery yarns? Would the knot hold as well?

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ruth, thanks for the link. I'm a knot person and always feel guilty when I make them, but forever do. If it isn't knotted, it will come undone in my mind and when I don't knot, I feel forever as if it will immediately spring apart. Piece of mind at last!


ruth piercy said:


> just wondering if any one has tried jane's magic knot i did the russian join but i loved the magic knot join. i think jane is genius in doing this knot it is magical i was taught not to have knots or joins in knitting BUT there is no weaving in at the end.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I've a phobia of knots in my knitting or crochet. I won't even begin my cast-on with a slip-knot!
> ...


I just pass the yarn around the needle. I don't use a slip-knot even when starting a crochet project, with the _exception_ of the Narrow Step Afghan. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Here's a tutorial http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


I love the braided join, but I have to admit that the magic knot looks pretty cool. I think I'll have to try it!


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Isn't that the same knot coming out from the yarn manufacturer? So why we cut it and re-knot it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> Isn't that the same knot coming out from the yarn manufacturer? So why we cut it and re-knot it?


I've seen some knots like that, but most are simple overhand knots (http://www.chockstone.org/TechTips/JoinRopes.htm) that may or may not come undone on their own, but which do result in a lump in the knitting. The lump is less noticiable in crochet.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> ruth piercy said:
> 
> 
> > just wondering if any one has tried jane's magic knot i did the russian join but i loved the magic knot join. i think jane is genius in doing this knot it is magical i was taught not to have knots or joins in knitting BUT there is no weaving in at the end.
> ...


I agree. I'm going to have to try it. The only place I wouldn't use it is when I knit socks. With my luck and ?skill? I'd get the knot on the heel or sole where the nerves in my feet would find it quickly! In that case, the Russian knot would be best for me on socks.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm a little skeptical - doesn't seem like it could possibly not be in danger of coming apart with washing, etc, but if it truly does work, it would be great. I'd also be interested to know if anyone has used it.
> Jan


i use this method all the time. Have never had it come undone and it is virtually invisible. it's less bulky than the braided or russian join. Love it.


----------



## yto111 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am still struggling with this whole subject. I have tried the braided join. This works okay if I am just joining the same color (at the end of a skein). But only because what I am working on is pretty bulky.. however if you look you can definitely see the braid and I would not like it at all in a smoother piece.
And when it comes to the magic knot, I cannot see how this would work for joining 2 different colors because I need the new color to start at the beginning of the row and I can't see how to ensure where the new color will start. I am probably just not understanding something but I think I am stuck weaving in lots of ends :-(


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

yto111 said:


> And when it comes to the magic knot, I cannot see how this would work for joining 2 different colors because I need the new color to start at the beginning of the row and I can't see how to ensure where the new color will start. I am probably just not understanding something but I think I am stuck weaving in lots of ends :-(


I haven't tried it personally, but someone suggested knitting to where you want to change the color and mark that point on your yarn somehow. Then tink back a bit until you have 4" or so of yarn before that spot and cut the yarn 4" or so after the spot. Now when you make your knot, start the first step so that the first knot comes as close as you can to the spot you've marked. Complete the second step and then (ideally) the finished knot will come just where you need the color to change. I'd be interested to know if it works for you.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

vpatt said:


> But if you are changing colors I don't know that you could figure exactly where to put the knot if you need the color change in a specific spot.


I have changed the yarn, and placed the knot right in the middle of the row when I was really running short and couldn't spare an extra inch. I simply tied the knot with the last 2 inches of one length onto the next piece by snugging the first knot right up to the base of the last st I knitted on the needle. Then tied the second half of the knot and pulled them tight by holding onto the sts on the needle and the new length. The knot stayed right where I'd placed it!

Depending on the fiber, I too, leave a bit of tails.. especially with the soft, un-plied yarns.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait to try this. Just watched the video.


----------



## Connie71 (Nov 22, 2012)

The link you provided is for the magic loop, not the magic KNOT. Do you have a good link for the magic knot?


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's my favorite link for Magic Knot - because she does it slowly & clearly:
Magic Knot -


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/
(I don't clip any ends until after I've knit past a row or two, to see where this knot ends up)
There's another one which a fisherman does - it really shows how the 2 knots snug tog! l'll look for it in my old posts while you watch & practice this one - -

Bobbie R
Found it!!

http://www.ehow.com/video_4807657_tie-fisherman_s-knot.html This doesn't show you this but the knitting one does: how you reeeally have to pull each knot very tight first before pulling them tog. 
Also, the ideal knots are with the ENDS POINTING TO THE OUTSIDE - away from each other.
Then I leave an inch or so sticking out until after I've knit a row or so past the knot, go back and trim the ends after that.


----------



## Connie71 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the links and also the info. I am definitely going to try this. There are so many talented people on this site. I love it.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

The only time I had trouble with this magic knot is when I used Martha Stewart Craft yarn that was 1/3 wool and 2/3 acrylic...It was just too soft I guess. Otherwise, this knot works like a dream. I just remember- under 2, over 2, thru loop. 
For those of you not familiar with Russian or braided joins, JUST GOOGLE IT. Or look on youtube.com - really good videos on how to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm a little skeptical - doesn't seem like it could possibly not be in danger of coming apart with washing, etc, but if it truly does work, it would be great. I'd also be interested to know if anyone has used it.
> Jan


you just have to make sure you do the knot properly. If you don't it can pull apart. you can tell when it is finished by really pulling it fairly tightly, but I always double check by pulling each of the sides. I do a lot of mixed colors and like the Russian braid join much better.


----------

